# My folks' Blue Persian...



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

c.the mid 60s. Smokey,from the stories I heard from my mom,was a 1 person female-inclined cat. My Dad would go to get the morning paper,and leave the door open a crack. Then,as he stood outside in his bathrobe and slippers, oftentimes the door would  UNEXPLAINABLY SHUT BEHIND HIM.  As he pounded on the door to get in,Smokey would regard him curiously while grooming between his toes.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Ha ha, Smokey sounds like he was quite a character  

seashell


----------

